# codes 29822 and 29823  help



## grandmacora (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a question about codes 29822 and code 29823. What is the difference between the two codes? What makes the procedure done extensive?  Is there a place I can read about the 2 codes?  I did look in the coding companion and it did not explain the difference.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Review the website below, this will differentiate the 2 codes.

http://www.fos-society.com/codingcorner0705.htm


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 12, 2009)

*Shoulder*

when a debriment is done in the shoulder for it to be an extensive debriment it must be performed, and documented, that it was done in 2 of the 3 billable compartments - i.e. glenohumeral joint, subacrominal space or acromioclavicular joint.

hope this helps a little bit as it can be a little confusing


----------



## grandmacora (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks So Much


----------

